# Yarn shopsin NH?



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm planning on visiting friends in Exeter, NH, in the summer. Are there any yarn shops in the vicinity I should experience?As I'll be driving from Toronto, I could potentially get to shops in Maine , Massachussetts , New York or Vermont. I could get into a LOT of trouble, couldn't I?


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

There is a lovely yarn shop in Center Harbor, NH called Patternworks. The location is on the north side of Lake Winnipesakee. You'll love the area.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been to Center Harbor, to visit Keepsake Quilting, but didn't realise there was a yarn shop, there, too. Sounds like heaven! Thanks!


Lakenana said:


> There is a lovely yarn shop in Center Harbor, NH called Patternworks. The location is on the north side of Lake Winnipesakee. You'll love the area.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, Patternworks is a very nice shop. Also, if your into sewing/quilting etc. next door is Keepsake Fabrics and thats a GREAT! place for fabric.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

to-cath said:


> I'm planning on visiting friends in Exeter, NH, in the summer. Are there any yarn shops in the vicinity I should experience?As I'll be driving from Toronto, I could potentially get to shops in Maine , Massachussetts , New York or Vermont. I could get into a LOT of trouble, couldn't I?


It may be a little out of your way from NH, but WEBS, in Northampton, MA shouldn't be missed if you can go. Like giving a kid a nickle in a candy shop! You'd have to take one of the "95s" south (maybe 495?) to the Mass. Pike, and there's an exit off the Pike that would take you to Northampton. It'd be about an hour, give or take. Better still, if you could go WITH someone who's familiar with the area, take them with you. They could navigate while you drive, or vice versa. Have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I expect to be travelling to Exeter via the Mass.Pike, so will keep my eyes open. Thanks!


Glory Gee in CT said:


> It may be a little out of your way from NH, but WEBS, in Northampton, MA shouldn't be missed if you can go. Like giving a kid a nickle in a candy shop! You'd have to take one of the "95s" south (maybe 495?) to the Mass. Pike, and there's an exit off the Pike that would take you to Northampton. It'd be about an hour, give or take. Better still, if you could go WITH someone who's familiar with the area, take them with you. They could navigate while you drive, or vice versa. Have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

to-cath said:


> I expect to be travelling to Exeter via the Mass.Pike, so will keep my eyes open. Thanks!


Hmmmm... I live in Northern CT on the MA state line (formerly from Spfld., MA) and have been to Toronto a few times -- LOVED it there!--and each time we traveled up MA via Rt 91, then through VT to Canada, and then across to Toronto (I think -- memory's a bit fuzzy). Are you coming through New York and then across MA and up to NH? That seems a fairly round-about way to get there from where you are. Unless, of course, you have stops in NY and MA along the way??

In any event, WEBS is not to be missed. But, I caution you to bring plenty of $$$$, or better yet, a "high credit limit" credit card, and a whole lotta room in your car. You'll find so much yarn you just "hafta" buy -- you may end up hating me for having suggested it!!
...gloria


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I plan to travel along the north shore of the lake, and cross the border at Gananoque, then south towards the NY state thruway, and eventually the Mass. Pike. The advantage to this route is the short wait time to cross the border, unlike the crossings at Niagara. Thanks for the advice about $$$$. I shouldn't even THINK about buying MORE yarn but........!


Glory Gee in CT said:


> Hmmmm... I live in Northern CT on the MA state line (formerly from Spfld., MA) and have been to Toronto a few times -- LOVED it there!--and each time we traveled up MA via Rt 91, then through VT to Canada, and then across to Toronto (I think -- memory's a bit fuzzy). Are you coming through New York and then across MA and up to NH? That seems a fairly round-about way to get there from where you are. Unless, of course, you have stops in NY and MA along the way??
> 
> In any event, WEBS is not to be missed. But, I caution you to bring plenty of $$$$, or better yet, a "high credit limit" credit card, and a whole lotta room in your car. You'll find so much yarn you just "hafta" buy -- you may end up hating me for having suggested it!!
> ...gloria


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Stop on the way. "Patternworks" A Must in Center Harbor NH. Beautiful side trip off the interstate. Right around exit 24 on "93" Check out on google. Great lunch at "the canoe" down the street.

My favorite!!!! Maimie


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I visited Center Harbor many years ago, and shopped at Keepsake Quilting. I don't remember a knitting shop next door. I'll have to check it out! Just what I need---more yarn AND fabric! Thanks for the info.


Maimie said:


> Stop on the way. "Patternworks" A Must in Center Harbor NH. Beautiful side trip off the interstate. Right around exit 24 on "93" Check out on google. Great lunch at "the canoe" down the street.
> 
> My favorite!!!! Maimie


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Charlotte's Web is a great little yarn shop in Exeter. Not in downtown, just a little way out.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know when you are going but WEBS is having their annual tent sale next weekend. Great bargains.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll be going in August---too bad I'll miss the tent sale!


PJ said:


> I don't know when you are going but WEBS is having their annual tent sale next weekend. Great bargains.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

to-cath said:


> I plan to travel along the north shore of the lake, and cross the border at Gananoque, then south towards the NY state thruway, and eventually the Mass. Pike. The advantage to this route is the short wait time to cross the border, unlike the crossings at Niagara. Thanks for the advice about $$$$. I shouldn't even THINK about buying MORE yarn but........!


My apologies, to-cath!! I KNEW I was wrong about our trips to Toronto! We went up the route I mentioned before to MONTREAL -- THEN from Montreal, we traveled west to Toronto! Coming home, we took the route through New York that put us near the Lake George shopping area. Your way makes much more sense. It's been several years since we've traveled...I had no idea it would be so time-consuming at the border!

Whether you stop before going to Exeter, or on your way home, I would suggest getting off the Mass Pike in West Springfield, MA, and taking I-91 North to Northampton Exit 18. WEBS is right off that exit, literally. If you have trouble, just stop at the gas station near that exit, and ask them. They'll point across the street to the building with the blue canopy! After that...you're on your own!! (Perhaps you should rent a small U-Haul for YOUR haul? hehehe)


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

If you come through Vermont, right at the intersection of 89 and 91 is White River Junction. There is a fabulous yarn shop in the downtown!

Karen is the owner, she is so friendly and helpful (and not pushy, but like all knitters/crocheters she is a first class enabler!)

We meet on Tuesday and Thursdays from 6-8 (or earlier) for knit night and wine is served!!!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

With all the shops people have told me about, I'll have to take a longer holiday, and drive a truck! Thank you, everyone!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I had to switch sewing rooms and a bedroom this past week. I purchased a embrodery machine that plus a sewing machine,k fabric and yarn just more than that small room could handle. Now everything is so nice and spread out. If I could only download from my computer to where I put it on my machine..
Been there already twice for them to show me and still not coming on my machine..Hope I can finally find someone to show me here on my computer ..have a good day. Oh I ordered online 260 spools of embrodery thread..lol


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Do a computer search just did that and to find my favorite one Harrisville, NH lovely shop off the main road but lovely yarns some are hand spun one also. Lots of yarn shop in NH just do search online yarn shops NH


----------



## deb2island (Jan 19, 2011)

Spinning Yarns in Dover, NH and the Yarn Sellar in York, Maine are two of my favorites! Very pleasant women work in each shop.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love, love, love Patternworks in Center Harbour. Can't wait to go back for a visit!


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a great shop in York Maine just over the big bridge from Portsmouth called the Yarn Sellar. It is on Rte 1 about 5 miles past the outlets in Kittery.
You won't be disappointed. Check out their website.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Remember to hit Patternworks which is next door to Keepsake Quilting in Center Harbor. Lovely yarn shop. If you go online they will send you their catalog so you can 'drool' before you get there. Have fun.


----------



## emptynester (Aug 26, 2011)

There is also knit Pickings in Plaistow, NH!!


----------

